# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Разрешение при просмотре

## Anonymous

Похоже, форум жестко оптимизирован под 600х800 
Это крайне неудобно для тех, кто имеет большее разрешение экрана.

Возможно ли активизировать динамическое изменение разрешения? Движок наверняка это позволяет.

----------


## Д.Срибный

В настройках (Профиль) выберете внешний вид форума EOS Expanded

----------


## Anonymous

спасибо.

так намного лучше

----------

